# Monterey/ Carmel 17 Miles drive



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi,

Anyone biked the 17 miles drive in the Monterey Bay Peninsula before? How was your experience and any local tips/ knowledge?

Thanks.


----------



## The Don (Feb 6, 2004)

*17 mi. drive ups/downs*

I did the 17 Mile Drive as a loop & while the scenery/smells were great, there are some caveats: a) the first part is somewhat hilly if you're entering from the Carmel gate (going counterclockwise) (How hilly? I did it in 39/23 or 26; not that long of a climb); and b) the private roads are not very wide and the cars are not paying attention nor are they friendly. 

If you're just up for the scenery, you can see most of the good parts by riding from the Carmel gate & doing an out & back along the ocean instead of a loop. BTW: the Pebble Beach golf course grounds are not bike friendly; you'll have to walk it in, etc...

Seems to me that Big Sur would be a better ride...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*They changed the bike route...*

The signs has the bike route heading away from the coast before you get to Cypress Point (going counterclockwise). Ignore the detour and stick to the coast. I always do it as an out-and-back between Pacific Grove and Carmel.

If you're an experienced rider, Carmel to Big Sur and back is a spectacular ride.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

ignore the detour, follow the coast past pebble beach, then make a left on stevenson to pass spyglass hill (down the hill that you were supposed to go up if you followed the bike route).

nice lolipop route.


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Grrrah,

Is your route starting at the Pacific Grove Gate?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

madhattaz said:


> Grrrah,
> 
> Is your route starting at the Pacific Grove Gate?


yes it is. start and exit. its not a very hard ride though. I started at the warf, around pacific grove, and it was about 24 miles total, and the climbs were very easy/short.. 
here is the best map I found.
http://www.tamcmonterey.org/prog_bike/pdf/ncounty-map.pdf


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks, this helps a lot.

Hope it doesn't rain comes Nov.


----------



## cvillatri (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey there,

I'm a local rider. Here's a like to some maps: http://www.velobella.org/rides_monterey_bay.htm

For the most part, good rides for beginners (Monterey to Pebble Beach) to experts (with a good climbing loop at Pebble Beach). Nov. should be fairly dry and no tourists so should be excellent for riding. 

Look me up if you need a guide/rider to tag along and show you the route.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

is riding from santa cruz along highway 1 to monterey and then to pebble beach dangerous while on that highway 1 stretch?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*No problem*

Follow the Pacific Coast Bike Route. Only about 10 miles near Moss Landing, if I recall correctly. The shoulders are wide. There's a bike path from Marina to Monterey.


----------

